# Lafayette River | 2-8-18 | 29" Striper



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

I had been shore fishing on a northern branch of the Lafayette River (area behind Roland park) between Feb 1 and Feb 11. It was my first time fishing there this early into the year, and with the water still being cold (40F), I had no expectations. I caught a few red drum at the same spot at the end of November, but obviously, the water was quite a bit warmer. Regardless, it seemed like targeting red drum was my best bet, so I used the same drum rigs, bottom rigs, hooks, and bait. I was using anywhere between 1-4 poles sitting in sand-spikes soaking bait almost 24/7.

During 8 out of the 10 days I fished, there were only 4 "bites". Twice, the line went slack, but the bait wasn't stolen, and the rig didn't move. The third time, at sunrise, something moved one of my bottom rigs 40 yards from where I casted. Bait was gone, but no fish. The same thing happened again a couple days later, but this time, there was something on the end of the line. 

Whatever was hooked was heavy like a ray, but I didn't think that's what I had, as they typically don't fight too much. I also didn't think it was a red drum, cause it wasn't fighting as much as they typically do. I didn't know what it could be, and striper didn't cross my mind. After a little wrasslin', I got it a couple yards from shore, saw stripes, and got a little nervous...no one would believe me if I can't land this and have proof! Even with it being low tide, I was able to get close enough to grab the leader and get the striper out of the water without breaking anything (pole, line, hook, bottom rig) or doing any harm to the fish other, than laying it on the grass for a minute. I measured it, took a couple pictures, got the hook out, and used a neighbor's dock to release it in deeper water.

At first, I was slightly disappointed to catch a keeper striper out of season, but the excitement of it's size and how heavy it was brushed that away. This was not only the largest fish I've caught in the Lafeyette River, but also my personal best anywhere. Unfortunately, I didn't have a scale, so I don't know what it weighed. Google tells me that a 29" striper weights between 9.7 and 12.9 pounds, with the average of 11.









edit: reel is a Penn Fierce 7000, pole is Penn Fierce 9'


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That's a fatty !!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Secret's Out.*

As someone who grew up around here I'm not at all surprised. I've targeted them in that river before. Glad you let him go. Looks like a female. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Its always nice to get into a bite- especially early into the season


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice fish. But you might want to close this thread or rethink what dates you caught this fish and where. no one needs a direct location.know your regulations before posting on yourself.


4 VAC 20-252-50. Concerning recreational fishing: general.

A. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to take, catch, or attempt to take or catch any striped bass by any gear or method other than hook and line, rod and reel, hand line, or spearing.

B. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to possess any striped bass while fishing in an area where or at a time when there is no open recreational striped bass season, except as described in 4 VAC 20-252-115. Striped bass caught contrary to this provision shall be returned to the water immediately.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

BTW stripers hold up all year in that part of the river.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

IPNURWATER said:


> Nice fish. But you might want to close this thread or rethink what dates you caught this fish and where. no one needs a direct location.know your regulations before posting on yourself.
> 
> 
> 4 VAC 20-252-50. Concerning recreational fishing: general.
> ...




I don't get your point. Sounds like he performed a pretty immediate release to me


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Key word

immediate
[ih-mee-dee-it]
adjective
occurring or accomplished without delay; instant:
an immediate reply.

following or preceding without a lapse of time:
the immediate future.

Once he took that picture or measured that fish or anything else action wise once it left the water he no longer took immediate action.he took multiple action before returning to the water.

"I was able to get close enough to grab the leader and get the striper out of the water without breaking anything (pole, line, hook, bottom rig) or doing any harm to the fish other, than laying it on the grass for a minute. I measured it, took a couple pictures, got the hook out, and used a neighbor's dock to release it in deeper water.."


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

IPNURWATER said:


> Key word
> 
> immediate
> [ih-mee-dee-it]
> ...



I am aware of the definition of the word, I'm a 28 year old man not a 14 year old child. If that's how you want to interpret the regs when YOU'RE fishing then go ahead and do so. HOWEVER no one really gives two s*+#$ that he took 20 seconds to measure and take a photo of a fish he was proud of before he released it besides you. Next time you want to be a disrespectful smart A$$, rethink your tact.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

That's not me interpreting the law . Thats the law and how the warden see them .they are there to enforce them and they will and have over this exact same scenario.they have stoped me many time before for the same thing in the same waters and time of year.

Only one that got butthurt here was you. You clearly stated you didn't understand the regs or don't care about them.i only suggested that he didn't post date or location of the catch and post on a public forum.he basically broke the law and told on him self . He could have accomplished the same thing without dates and locations.

He clearly took more then 20 sec to put that fish back in the water.juat cause I'm a smart ass by your words I'm gonna break it down further for you since your 20sec return isn't a fact nor close .respect not given it's earned so man up.

"I was able to get close enough to grab the leader and get the striper out of the water without breaking anything (pole, line, hook, bottom rig) or doing any harm to the fish other, than laying it on the grass for a minute ( laying on grass at least one min). I measured it ( at least another min to find tape measure and measure ), took a couple pictures ( took couple pictures so he gotta find phone and take pictures atleast one min clean hands with rag return phone to pocket), got the hook out (maybe another min), and used a neighbor's dock to release it in deeper water.. ( then used neighbor dock which he had to walk down and away from catch spot to where he was from at least 1-3 minutes there )"

There was at least 5 minutes minium that fish was out the water or more. So yes that is not immediate by far .he had enough time to make a sandwich .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Not here to debate this. it's in black and white .take it how you want surfjunkie.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

IPNURWATER said:


> Not here to debate this. it's in black and white .take it how you want surfjunkie.


What have you been doing all this time if you aren't here to do anything but "debate"?

By the way, I'm not good at math, but I think you can help me figure this out. How long did it take me to get pliers and tape from the bucket of fishing gear I had with me? If it doesn't complicate things, add grabbing the DSLR from the bench next to it.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice fish. INPURWATER is just trying to help you out by warning you of what could happen. Rare, but it's happened.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

greg12345 said:


> Nice fish. INPURWATER is just trying to help you out by warning you of what could happen. Rare, but it's happened.


I know, but there was no need to get into an argument with someone and accuse me of a crime.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

If that's how you took that then I am sorry.


----------

